# When your home improvement project doesn't come out as planned



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)




----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Looks completely natural to me. One is slightly larger than the udder. :lol:


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks to me like it worked out perfectly.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Not bad, but do the drapes match the carpet?


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks good, But if you put a small rug over the doorway it'd be Perfect!


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the decorating idea, hop I can get this done before Christmas.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Looks absolutely.................LICKALICIOUS!


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Are those what they call "can lights"?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Almost as good as mirrors on the ceiling.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

My wife said she saw this on Ellen. My brother told me that is not a vaulted ceiling, it's a cleavage ceiling!


----------



## Jaz (Oct 16, 2009)

I like seeing that when I look up.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Those are two impressive points


----------

